# Have you seen this van/truck? Coming to a city near you soon!



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

...I think I'll line my van with lead...


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

50seven said:


> ...I think I'll line my van with lead...


good idea...except it might be too heavy and you'll have to work over time for gas money.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

*sigh* I type 1 page of stuff but ended up deleting them because all of them is negative, not one thing is good about DHS. Thank god I don't live in US. Amongst other things, it takes generations of sacrifices to build the greatest economic nation in the world and 1 generation of rich spoiled money sucking scums to turn it into a pile of shit.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

While I am the type who loves personal freedoms and beings able to live free from inspection I don't really see the problem with this device in that regard unless you are trying to transport something illegal or illegally. It's not as through these things look into your house to get naked pictures of you and your family. For the vast majority of people they won't even realize thetyve been scanned because they had nothing worth hiding. If you're teransporting explosives or plutonium then yeah, this will suck for you, but for someone like me with nothing to hide... As long as they aren't stopping people and forcing them to submit to some sort of search it isn't harming anyone, and if it stops someone bad from doing something nefarious well.... It's a good thing. 
As long as they regulate who can use these things and how it should be alright.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> *sigh* I type 1 page of stuff but ended up deleting them because all of them is negative, not one thing is good about DHS. Thank god I don't live in US. Amongst other things, it takes generations of sacrifices to build the greatest economic nation in the world and 1 generation of rich spoiled money sucking scums to turn it into a pile of shit.


+1 so very true!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cory said:


> While I am the type who loves personal freedoms and beings able to live free from inspection I don't really see the problem with this device in that regard unless you are trying to transport something illegal or illegally. It's not as through these things look into your house to get naked pictures of you and your family. For the vast majority of people they won't even realize thetyve been scanned because they had nothing worth hiding. If you're teransporting explosives or plutonium then yeah, this will suck for you, but for someone like me with nothing to hide... As long as they aren't stopping people and forcing them to submit to some sort of search it isn't harming anyone, and if it stops someone bad from doing something nefarious well.... It's a good thing.
> As long as they regulate who can use these things and how it should be alright.


Can you post your creditcard number then and a picutre scan of both the front and back side?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Cory said:


> While I am the type who loves personal freedoms and beings able to live free from inspection I don't really see the problem with this device in that regard unless you are trying to transport something illegal or illegally. It's not as through these things look into your house to get naked pictures of you and your family. For the vast majority of people they won't even realize thetyve been scanned because they had nothing worth hiding. If you're teransporting explosives or plutonium then yeah, this will suck for you, but for someone like me with nothing to hide... As long as they aren't stopping people and forcing them to submit to some sort of search it isn't harming anyone, and if it stops someone bad from doing something nefarious well.... It's a good thing.
> As long as they regulate who can use these things and how it should be alright.


so you dont see the problem with guys driving around bombarding the neighborhood with radiation just on the off chance they mite find something? i have nothing to hide but i dont agree with having peoples rights slowly stripped away.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Time to borrow that dentists lead vest.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I hear GOVERNMENT next plan is to have us all wear patches on our clothes...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

